
Engine maker Cummins to recall 500,000 trucks after failed emissions tests - clumsysmurf
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/08/cummins-to-recall-500000-trucks-after-emissions-tests-but-its-no-vw-scandal/
======
qbrass
They'll only have to fix the few thousand that still have the emissions
equipment installed.

